# Solved: Connection lost when phone rings (yes i have dsl filters)



## hruiz14 (Sep 6, 2004)

I've have SBC DSL for about a year now and just about 2 weeks ago everytime the phone rings, i lose the internet connection. I replaced the filters on all the phone lines and that didn't work. Is this something that i have to call SBC about? Or is there something else wrong? I have the 2WIRE router. Thanks.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Is this wireless? iI so are any of your phones cordless 2.4 mhz phones? If the answer is yes in both cases check your wireless channel.


----------



## hruiz14 (Sep 6, 2004)

It is a wireless router but I also have a computer wired to the router and it still loses the connection. I don't think any of the phones are 2.4MHz. One is not a cordless phone and the other we've had for years now. What should i change the wireless channel to?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Don't worry if your wired one drops as well its not an inteferance issue with the signal... I would possibly look at Johnwills suggesiton about getting a main line filter and running the DSL off that.


----------



## hruiz14 (Sep 6, 2004)

So how do i do that? I already have filters on all the phone lines in the house.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Filters don't always do the job. Substandard interior wiring is a major source of problems with DSL, even if you properly install the filters. For a real fix, try this.

Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco service entrance. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.


----------



## manojkumar.b.n (Apr 22, 2006)

yeh it might be a problem from ur internet provider so contact them and ask if there is a pblm with the line


----------



## phonephreak (Apr 28, 2006)

You have a phone that is going bad. When it gets the ringer it bogs down your line signal.

I assume you have nore then one phone (doesn't everybody) un plug ONE phone at a time and observe if the problem goes away. 


After a few phone you will find the offender.

BTW standard dsl filters suck.

Before cable got here I was on the edge for getting dsl , no pass filters that were 100% passive got me 20% better line speed.


----------



## hruiz14 (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks a lot for all the help..... I ended up calling my ISP and they said that there was something wrong with my line. So they came out this morning and were there for about 10 minutes and figured that I had a defective modem. So 10 min. later and a service fee of $60 they replaced my modem. They said that if it was anything that had to do with the line "outside of the house" that it would have been free. But they charged me to come in and replace the modem and said "see if that works and if the problem continues, call us back. So far it was working ok but i only got to try it out for about 20 min. before i had to come to work. So hopefully its solved.


----------



## hruiz14 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok it seems to work now. Doesn't disconnect anymore. Problem Solved.


----------

